# Can you house break a goat?



## knielsen (Feb 26, 2008)

Any one done it.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I sold a buckling to someone who claimed to have housebroken him. I didn't ask how. 

IMHO, they're smart; it's probably possible to do. However, the bigger issue might be convincing them not to chew. Plus, with goats, everything goes into the mouth, and in a house (particularly with animals that WILL figure out how to open cabinet doors and the like) "things going into the mouth" could be a bad thing. Either they'll be damaging things, deliberately breaking them (because we all know how much fun bored goats have destroying things), or doing stuff like chewing electrical wires or chomping down on toxic stuff. 

-- Leva


----------



## devdragon33 (Mar 8, 2007)

we have. What we did is everytime he went to the bathroom we put whatever we wanted him to use (ie litter box) under him. After a while (about 2 weeks) he would walk over to it and use it. It was really neat and saved a lot of cleaning up. He was a bottle baby that a lady brought to us cause him mom wouldnt take care of him. So we had him in our kitchen on the tile floor


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I house broke a mini breed once because she was a December bottle baby. If she wasn't taken out soon enough, she used the dog bed. Though goats can be housebroken, they do not belong in the house once they are old enough to live outdoors. They still climb and chew on things. I've had bottle babies climb on the kitchen table at two weeks old. A friend knows of a pet Pygmy that climbed on top of the fridge and knocked down a container of honey. With mine, when they can climb out of their Rubbermaid totes and get on the furniture, it's time for the baby pen outside.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

We have a house goat... well, she started sleeping with the other goats, 'cause of the chewing... we have lots of books...:grump: If we caught her as soon as she woke up, we'd carry her outside. One day I was busy and didn't notice her wake up... and she went over to the huge kitty litter box, and she looked around a bit, and then let pee'd in it. Now she does it all the time. No boo boos... I don't know if they could be trained to not climb, or not chew up yummy magazines or books...


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 29, 2003)

I have a buckling that housebroke himself. He was 3 weeks old and had to live in the kitchen for a month for various reasons. 

He had a big shipping crate that I thought he would sleep in, but he choose to use as his bathroom. I think he peed out of the crate once or twice during the whole month. 

This buckling is not normal, though. He has NO sense of humor, and does not play or act silly, ever. A normal month old buckling would have eaten all my books, climbed on the kitchen table 1000 times, pushed the coffee maker off the counter, and figured out how to defrost the fridge.

Goats are smart and could be trained to +not+ do these things. Unfortunately, goats seem to find rule-breaking amusing.


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

This is Koko- she literally trained herself to use the litterbox! If it weren't for her jumping on the kitchen table, knocking off glass mason jars and chewing on books, we'd still have her in the house! I miss having her cuddled up next to me on the sofa as I read HT.......


----------



## mothershipfarm (Jan 28, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW Birdie. Thats soo cute...


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

I know someone that (ok hold on to your hats) keeps a BUCK in the house!!!

He was a bottle baby & she hated to put him back out. So he lives in the house & stills takes a bottle!! (3 yrs old) Says he won't drink from a bucket. :bash:

This is a pygmy buck, but still he's a BUCK!!


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I sort of accidently trained a bottle baby. every time he went to pee I would grab a towel and put it under him. pretty soon he would walk over to wherever some sort of cloth was and pee on it.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I was going to try to do that. However my week old buck is already picking on my dog. Acting bucky. Other than that he is perfect for the house and does not try that stuff on anyone else. Anyone else ever have this problem? He doesn't even have the hormones or anything right now. So you can't say his hormones are kicking in. How could he have picked up to do that? I can only imagine how bad he will be when he is older. He will defiantly not be staying in the house.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

knielsen said:


> Any one done it.



No disrespect intended but why would you want to? Im just curious. I love my goats but I would imagine it would take one long to distry a house. Im cringing at the thought of hoof marks on hardwood and furniture being climbed on and distroyed!!:stars:


----------

